# Update 20D auf 40D + Objektive



## Frank (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo,

ich habe hier nochmal ein anderes Thema mit dem Beitrag von Thias aus folgendem Thread eröffnet, weil die nachfolgenden Beiträge nichts mehr mit dem gesuchten Objektiv von ludwig zu tun haben.  



			
				Thias schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> war ja ne ganze Weile nicht mehr hier im Forum, das liegt nicht nur daran, dass die Teichsaison vorbei ist, sondern auch daran, dass ich mein bisher vernachlässigtes Fotohobby aufleben lies. Damit verbunden war ein update von der EOS 20D auf die 40D und auch mit dem Kauf von einigen Objektiven.
> 
> ...



Hallo Thias,

  ... 40D *und einige* Objektive? 
Das hört sich aber nach einer grooßen Investition an. Möchte auch nochmal soviel Mücken zur Verfügung haben. 

Zur Zeit denke ich auch über ein zusätzliche Linse nach: 
Nämlich die 100 - 400 mm. Soooviel "Lichtschwächer" ist es im Vergleich zum 70 - 300 mm ja nu auch nicht. 
Gut auf die 100 mm mehr Brennweite macht sich das vllt. schon mehr bemerkbar. :? 
Zur Zeit habe ich das 70 - 200/4. Bei der Tierfotografie eindeutig zu wenig.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ist auch mal das Sigma 50 - 500 mm in die nähere Wahl gerutscht.
Aber alleine durch den Gewichtsunterschied von 500 gr. hab ichs dann auch wieder aus der Liste gestrichen.  
Doch bevor ich mir das zulege möchte ich es eigentlich doch schon "ausgiebig" testen können.  
Nur leider scheint es keinen Händler in meiner Nähe zu geben, der das Ding vorrätig hat und es mir dann auch noch für einen Tag "ausleihen" würde.
Muss ich mir wohl doch noch über www mieten. 

Was für Linsen hast du dir denn sonst noch zugelegt, bzw. besitzt du?
Die 40D werde ich mir früher oder später auch noch zulegen; oder warte ich bis zur 50D ... 
Weiß noch nicht genau. Bei meiner 400D sind mir die max. über- und Unterbelichtung von +2 - -2 zu wenig. (Mache viel mit Belichtungsreihen)
Na, schaun wir mal, was noch so kommt.  

Hat eigentlich auch jemand Erfahrung mit Winkelsuchern? Hab gestern einen von Seagull 1x - 3x bei 1 ... 3 meins geschossen. Taugt der was? 
Weil 170 und mehr bei Canon ... bei denen pie.ts wohl hin und wieder.


----------



## chromis (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hi,



> habe ich mich für das Canon 70-300 USM IS entschieden.


Glückwunsch!
Das hört sich an, als wärst Du genau so zufrieden damit wie ich



> 400 mm Brennweite sind sicher auch ein gute Sache, aber dort braucht man mit Sicherheit helles Sonnenlicht, IS oder ein Stativ.


das waren auch meine Gründe gegen ein 400er



> ein update von der EOS 20D auf die 40D


 und hat sich's gelohnt?



> Hat eigentlich auch jemand Erfahrung mit Winkelsuchern?


hab ich nicht, bin aber auch schon einige Zeit am überlegen. Der seagull soll ja für deutlich unter 100Euro wirklich gut sein. Bin schon auf Deinen Bericht gespannt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Frank (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo Rainer,

ich warte noch.

Habe [DLMURL="http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110192675757&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSAE:11"]diesen (runterscrollen)[/DLMURL] gestern ersteigert.

Allerdings hat der Dussel dann die Frechheit besessen mich anzuschreiben und 2,-- € Paypal Gebühr zu verlangen.
Gut, das steht zwar in der Artikelbeschreibung drin, aber eben nicht erlaubt.
Naja, jetzt hab ich erstmal ein bissel Ärger mit ihm ... mal sehen was draus wird.


----------



## thias (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo Frank,



> ... 40D *und einige* Objektive?
> Das hört sich aber nach einer grooßen Investition an. Möchte auch nochmal soviel Mücken zur Verfügung haben


 
... der Chef darf das    und meine "alte" Ausrüstung wurde vererbt.
Ich muss schließlich ab und zu   ein paar Produkte und Maschinen fotografieren...



> Was für Linsen hast du dir denn sonst noch zugelegt, bzw. besitzt du?


Ich hatte Sigma 17-125 und Tamron 28-300 an der EOS 20D, die sind aber abgetreten.
Neu sind Tamron 90 mm Makro, Canon 70-300 USM IS und Canon 17-55 USM IS. Damit hoffe ich erst mal hinzukommen.



> Die 40D werde ich mir früher oder später auch noch zulegen; oder warte ich bis zur 50D


Die 20D hat auch gute Bilder gemacht und die 400D ist sicher noch näher an der 40D dran. Live-Bild ist zwar eine feine Sache für Makro, auch die neuen Menüs mit den persönlichen Einstellungen, aber der Umstieg ist nicht lebensnotwendig. Die Bilder sind durchaus vergleichbar, eine Spur kräftigere Farben, etwas weniger Rauschen (nicht zur 400D)



> Bei meiner 400D sind mir die max. über- und Unterbelichtung von +2 - -2 zu wenig. (Mache viel mit Belichtungsreihen)


Du machst DRI? Die 40D kann das auch nicht besser, durch die persönlichen Einstellungen hat man es nur schneller einstellen.



> Hat eigentlich auch jemand Erfahrung mit Winkelsuchern? Hab gestern einen von Seagull 1x - 3x bei 1 ... 3 meins geschossen. Taugt der was?


Habe heute einen bekommen (1x-2x) für 75 €, aber noch nicht getestet. Die 1-3x gibt es für 99? Ich habe nur Tests gefunden für die 1-2x, aber auch da muss man anscheinend den Dioptrienregler nachstellen...

@ Rainer



> Glückwunsch!
> Das hört sich an, als wärst Du genau so zufrieden damit wie ich


 
Danke, ja  

Gruß Thias


----------



## Frank (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*

Hallo Thias,



> Du machst DRI? Die 40D kann das auch nicht besser, durch die persönlichen Einstellungen hat man es nur schneller einstellen.



Ich versuche mich daran, ja. So richtig zufrieden bin ich mit meinen Ergebnissen noch nicht, aber es wird. Vor allem interessiert mich das teilweise extreme Tonemapping. 
Ich weiß, ist nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber ich finds goil. 
Hier mal ein Beispiel, aber leider nicht meins.  

Die 40D hat auch nur +/-2 ...  ich dachte die hätte +/-3.



> Ich hatte Sigma 17-125 und Tamron 28-300 an der EOS 20D, die sind aber abgetreten.
> Neu sind Tamron 90 mm Makro, Canon 70-300 USM IS und Canon 17-55 USM IS. Damit hoffe ich erst mal hinzukommen.



Wie bist du denn mit Tamron zufrieden? Im allgemeinen hört mal ja viel b e r a u s c h e n d e s. 
Nicht wörtlich nehmen, aber wenn man sich umhört, werden die Objektive von Tamron, ich sage mal, nicht gerade in den Himmel gelobt ...


----------



## thias (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Update 20D auf 40D + Objektive*

Hallo Frank,



> Ich versuche mich daran, ja. So richtig zufrieden bin ich mit meinen Ergebnissen noch nicht, aber es wird. Vor allem interessiert mich das teilweise extreme Tonemapping.
> Ich weiß, ist nicht jedermanns Geschmack, aber ich finds goil.


 
... ja, ich auch. Leider konnte ich mich noch nicht so sehr darin versuchen, denn wenn ein passendes Motiv da war, hatte ich kein Stativ. Meines Wissens brauche alle DRI-Programme absolut deckungsgleiche Bilder, jedenfalls die ich kenne. Wobei es sicher kein Problem wäre diese deckungsgleich zu rechnen  .
Bei Traumflieger.de lief übrigens ein interessanter Fotowettbewerb zu DRI(s. Album)
http://www.traumflieger.de/forum/album_cat.php?cat_id=15

Bei denen gibt es auch eine freeware:
http://traumflieger.de/desktop/DRI/dri_tool.php



> Wie bist du denn mit Tamron zufrieden? Im allgemeinen hört mal ja viel b e r a u s c h e n d e s.
> Nicht wörtlich nehmen, aber wenn man sich umhört, werden die Objektive von Tamron, ich sage mal, nicht gerade in den Himmel gelobt ...


 
Canon, Sigma und Tamron Makros nehmen sich in allen Tests nicht viel. Einen leichten Vorteil meinte ich bei Tamron herauszulesen.
Hier ist einer meiner ersten Pilzversuche mit dem Tamron (mit Taschenlampen beleuchtet):

 

Als ich mir dann die Canon-Objektive zugelegt habe, bin ich doch etwas stutzig geworden. Selbst das Tele war im Zentrum etwas schärfer. (Ich habe mit den Strukturen eines 5€-Scheines getestet).
Jetzt überlege ich mir, ob ich es zum justieren einschicke. Aber trotzdem finde ich es gut...

Gruß Thias


----------



## MeneMeiner (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Update 20D auf 40D + Objektive*



			
				thias schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich mir dann die Canon-Objektive zugelegt habe, bin ich doch etwas stutzig geworden. Selbst das Tele war im Zentrum etwas schärfer. (Ich habe mit den Strukturen eines 5€-Scheines getestet).
> Jetzt überlege ich mir, ob ich es zum justieren einschicke. Aber trotzdem finde ich es gut...
> 
> Gruß Thias



Sorry, aber man kann seine Objektive auch "kaputt-testen"...

Welche Aussagekraft für *übliche* Motive hat ein Schärfe-Test auf ein "künstliches" 2D-Motiv? 

Wenn die *normalen* Fotos für dich ok sind, dann bleib doch dabei. Selbst ein Autofokus wird durch Kunstlicht oder UV- / Skylight- / IR-Filter beeinflusst. Tests zu Front- / Backfokus sollten daher z.B. immer bei Tageslicht und ohne Filter durchgeführt werden.

@Frank: Das mit dem "extreme Tonemapping" ist wirklich Geschmackssache. Mich erinnert dein Beispiel schon sehr stark an Comic-Zeichnungen  . Aber das beste Bild ist das, was einem selbst am besten gefällt...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## thias (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Update 20D auf 40D + Objektive*

Hallo Thomas



> Sorry, aber man kann seine Objektive auch "kaputt-testen"...


 ... solange ich es nicht dabei runterwerfe eigentlich nicht  .



> Welche Aussagekraft für *übliche* Motive hat ein Schärfe-Test auf ein "künstliches" 2D-Motiv?


Eine sehr große  .
Es ist richtig, dass ich damit nicht auf Landschaftsbilder schlussfolgern kann, aber ich kann damit einen sehr guten Quervergleich zwischen meinen und anderen Objektiven durchführen, was mit Landschaftsaufnahmen deutlich schwieriger ist. So konnte ich für mich schnell eine Auswahl treffen (z.B. habe ich dadurch ein Sigma 17-70 und andere abgewählt)
Ein paar Beispiele für Offenblende (wobei diese von 2.8-5.6 reicht)
Das sind jeweils Bildausschnitte von 250x111 Pixeln von 10 MP:

Canon 17-55 USM IS
 

Canon 70-300 USM IS
 

Tamron 90 Makro
 

Sigma 17-70
 

Tamron 28-300
 

Das ist nur eine ganz kleine Auswahl aus meinen Testreihen.
Wenn man mit der Maus auf das Bild geht, kann man die Blenden und Brennweiten lesen. 
Wenn ich nur die Blenden 5.6 oder 8 vergleiche, dann sind die Unterschiede noch gravierender.
Es hat sich durch die Tests bestätigt, dass ich mit meinem TamronSuppenZoom nicht glücklich werden konnte. Mit dem Teil habe ich 2 Jahre lang meine Bilder "versaut". Diese lange Erkenntnisphase kann man durch dieses "kaputt-testen" erheblich abkürzen.
Andererseits ist es erstaunlich, dass die Canonzooms noch etwas mehr Schärfe haben, als eine Festbrennweite.



> Selbst ein Autofokus wird durch Kunstlicht oder UV- / Skylight- / IR-Filter beeinflusst.


Deshalb sollte man in einer Reihe manuell fokusieren und immer das schäfste Bild nehmen. Unter gleichen Bedingungen würde das auch keine Rolle spielen, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass bei meinen Tests auch Weißabgleichs- und Helligkeitsunterschied sind.



> Das mit dem "extreme Tonemapping" ist wirklich Geschmackssache.


Sicher kann man mit EBV immer übertreiben... aber in meinem oben angeführten Link (Traumflieger.de) kann man auch sehr schöne Beispiele finden. Das Ziel bei DRI solche Fotos entstehen zu lassen, wie es unser Auge auch wahrnimmt (das schafft ein Chip eben noch nicht und Bereiche sind zu schnell ausgebrannt oder abgesoffen).


----------



## Frank (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Update 20D auf 40D + Objektive*

Gerade erst gesehen  



			
				Thias schrieb:
			
		

> Leider konnte ich mich noch nicht so sehr darin versuchen, denn wenn ein passendes Motiv da war, hatte ich kein Stativ. Meines Wissens brauche alle DRI-Programme absolut deckungsgleiche Bilder, jedenfalls die ich kenne.



Das ist richtig. Ein Belichtungsreihe mit Stativ ist die beste Voraussetzung.
Allerdings kannst du auch nachträglich "Belichtungsreihen" erstellen, wenn du im RAW gespeichert hast.

Dein Bild mit den Pilzen kommt übrigens sehr gut.  

@ Thomas



			
				MeneMeiner schrieb:
			
		

> @Frank: Das mit dem "extreme Tonemapping" ist wirklich Geschmackssache. Mich erinnert dein Beispiel schon sehr stark an Comic-Zeichnungen  . Aber das beste Bild ist das, was einem selbst am besten gefällt...



Riiiiiichtiig, deshalb habe ich das mit der Geschmacksache ja auch noch erwähnt.


----------



## thias (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Canon 75-300 is usm*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich auch jemand Erfahrung mit Winkelsuchern? Hab gestern einen von Seagull 1x - 3x bei 1 ... 3 meins geschossen. Taugt der was?
> Weil 170 und mehr bei Canon ... bei denen pie.ts wohl hin und wieder.


 
Hallo Frank,

das Teil (1x-2x) habe ich gestern bekommen und einen ersten 5-Minuten-Test gemacht.

Ausgepackt, erst mal sehr guter Eindruck. Viel Zubehör dabei, eine kleine Tasche und einen Blasebalg mit Pinsel und jede Menge Adapter.

Dann der Montageversuch. Welcher Adapter ist richtig? Beim Verkäfer auf der Page stand Canon 40D mit dabei, auf den Tütchen nicht, es waren 2 für Canon. Auf einer stand: 10D, 20D, *50D* kopfkraz der Zeit voraus?). Dieser scheint also sehr naheliegend. Aber Fehlanzeige, er fällt gleich wieder ab. Der andere ist für die ganzen analogen Kameras und für die 300/350D. Der passt ganz gut, wobei, bei aufgestecktem Sucher wirken an dem Plasteteil solche Momente, dass man ihm kein langes Leben zutraut.

Nun aber endlich ein Blick durch den Sucher. Ja, man sieht etwas, aber erst mal völlig unscharf. Aber dazu dient das große und griffige Schärferad und man kann problemlos scharf stellen. So könnte man arbeiten. Leider wird sich das große Schärferad immer wieder verstellen, da man beim Handling ganz leicht dran kommt. Eigentlich wäre ja nur ein Dioptrienabgleich erforderlich, so wie am Body...

Nun auf Vergrößerung gestellt. Wieder völlig unscharf, bin ich plötzlich weitsichtig geworden? Kräftiges Verstellen an dem griffigen Rad bringt wieder ein scharfes Ergebnis. Alles doppelt so groß, schön. Jetzt könnte man bei einem Makro sicher besser manuell scharf stellen.
Leider sehe ich jetzt meine Belichtung nicht mehr  . Also zurück auf 1x und Sucher s c h a r f s t e l l e n , Belichtung einstellen, dann wieder auf 2x und s c h.... naja.
Einen Dreh habe ich schnell noch gefunden, um die Anzeige auch bei 2x erkennen zu können: Dank des schwabbeligen Adapters kann ich den Sucher leicht verbiegen und mir die Belichtungszeit angucken  .

Ob der Canon-Sucher auch so ist?
Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob das Teil auch sein weniges Geld wert ist.

Da ist die LifeView-Funktion an der 40 D dagegen schon ein feine Sache. Das Scharfstellen bei Makros funktioniert einwandfrei. Auf Knopfdruck zoom (5x, 10x), mit dem Joystick kann man den Bildausschnitt wählen und super scharf stellen. Alle Belichtungsdaten bleiben im Blick. 
Leider fehlt ein Klappdisplay, vielleicht kommt das bei der 50D


----------



## Frank (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Update 20D auf 40D + Objektive*

Hallo Thias,

o weh, schlägt sich da der Preis nieder? 
Das man die Einstellungen durch den Sucher bei Vergrößerung nicht mehr sieht ist ja Käse. 
Gerade bei Makros, wo sich ein minimaler Schwenk in dunklere Bereiche schon sehr auf die Verschlusszeit auswirken kann.

Was ist denn so instabil an dem Teil? "Nur" die Adapterplatte oder der gesamte Sucher. 
Ich meine wenn du deinen schon so "hinbiegen" kannst, das du die Einstellungen im Sucher wieder ablesen kannst ... :shock 

Na, da bin ich ja mal auf mein Schätzchen mit bis zu 3facher Vergrößerung gespannt.
Soll ja heute oder morgen kommen.  

Gibt es hier jemanden, der zufällig einen Original Winkelsucher von Canon hat?
Würde mich mal interessien, wie es mit dem funktioniert.


----------



## Frank (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Update 20D auf 40D + Objektive*

Ich nochmal,



			
				Thias schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist die LifeView-Funktion an der 40 D dagegen schon ein feine Sache. Das Scharfstellen bei Makros funktioniert einwandfrei. Auf Knopfdruck zoom (5x, 10x), mit dem Joystick kann man den Bildausschnitt wählen und super scharf stellen. Alle Belichtungsdaten bleiben im Blick.
> Leider fehlt ein Klappdisplay, vielleicht kommt das bei der 50D



Hmm, die LiveView Funktion ist aber wohl doch nicht mit einer an den Kompakten zu vergleichen, oder?
Muss man den LiveView nach jeder Änderung der Einstellungen nicht immer "aktualisieren"?
Ich wollte damit nur sagen, das man den LiveView an einer DSLR noch nicht mit dem Monitörchen an einer kompakten vergleichen kann.
Es wird beim anvisieren eines anderen Bildausschnitts zwar auch das aktuelle Livebild angezeigt, die Einstellungen der Kamera bleiben aber auf den vor Anwendung der LiveView Funktion eingestellten Werten?
Oder ist dem doch nicht so?


----------



## thias (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Update 20D auf 40D + Objektive*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Das man die Einstellungen durch den Sucher bei Vergrößerung nicht mehr sieht ist ja Käse.
> Gerade bei Makros, wo sich ein minimaler Schwenk in dunklere Bereiche schon sehr auf die Verschlusszeit auswirken kann.
> 
> Was ist denn so instabil an dem Teil? "Nur" die Adapterplatte oder der gesamte Sucher.
> Ich meine wenn du deinen schon so "hinbiegen" kannst, das du die Einstellungen im Sucher wieder ablesen kannst ... :shock


 
Hallo Frank,

mit der Vergrößerung 3x wirst du wahrscheinlich noch weniger von der Anzeige sehen...
Der Sucher macht an sich einen "soliden Plasteeindruck". Schwachstelle ist der Adapter, dort wirkt ja auch das größte Kippmoment.



> Hmm, die LiveView Funktion ist aber wohl doch nicht mit einer an den Kompakten zu vergleichen, oder?


K.A.... habe keine wo ich das testen kann.



> Es wird beim anvisieren eines anderen Bildausschnitts zwar auch das aktuelle Livebild angezeigt, die Einstellungen der Kamera bleiben aber auf den vor Anwendung der LiveView Funktion eingestellten Werten?


 
Welche Werte meinst du? Die Belichtung wird auch bei Livebild nachgeführt. die Schärfe aber nicht, man muss manuell fokusieren, das ist ja auch der Sinn. Man kann auch automatisch fokusieren, dann klappt aber kurz der Spiegel weg und da Display ist kurz dunkel. Das finde ich aber nicht sehr sinnvoll. Bei 5 oder 10facher Vergrößerung kann man sehr gut manuell scharf stellen.


----------

